

Running Firefox in the Cloud - dbieber
http://blog.davidbieber.com/post/102136421012/running-firefox-in-the-cloud

======
nl
See also Docker Desktop[1], which I'd prefer for something like this.

 _This Dockerfile creates a docker image and once it 's executed it creates a
container that runs X11 and SSH services. The ssh is used to forward X11 and
provide you encrypted data communication between the docker container and your
local machine.

Xpra + Xephyr allows to display the applications running inside of the
container such as Firefox, LibreOffice, xterm, etc. with recovery connection
capabilities. Xpra also uses a custom protocol that is self-tuning and
relatively latency-insensitive, and thus is usable over worse links than
standard X._

I know X is kind of outdated in some respects these days, but at times I'm
amazed at how much foresight went into it to enable things like this to work.

[1] [https://github.com/rogaha/docker-
desktop](https://github.com/rogaha/docker-desktop)

------
deejayeff
x2go and an OVH server with LXDE has helped me several times.

------
digguser
Firefox doesn't even work on the desktop and they want to run it on the cloud?

I promptly uninstalled the latest version because of the black screen bug.

